# How can I install FreeBSD 9.0 on my notebook?



## absente (Mar 9, 2012)

Before trying to install FreeBSD 9.0, I have installed a Windows7 and a DOS on my notebook (Gateway NV47H).
I hope FreeBSD can stay with other OS together, but... this would be my first attempt(install FreeBSD on a real computer).
-Is that right I choose 9.0?
#Also I'm not sure whether i386 suitable than amd64 on intel HM65 motherboard(CPUï¼ši5,RAM size:4G)...

-How can I reserve existing OS and regularly boot them?
#my disk used mbr,only logical partition has free space

---------------
I have tried using FreeBSD 8.2 on virtual machine before, and then I love this system, very very nice.
Unfortunately, in China, to solve any possible problem, you must have a Windows system. So...
Though my English is poor, I come here and try to find answer.ï¼ˆè¬ï¼‰


----------



## SirDice (Mar 12, 2012)

You cannot install FreeBSD in a logical partition. It _must_ be a primary partition.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Mar 12, 2012)

I've installed /var /tmp /usr, (2 of the three), to a windows logical partition. It had stability issues though (v5), and I was just starting out. Later safely migrated the filesystems to usual the usual type 165 ufs. In this case, you may want to defragment > shrink your windows partition.  (Too many steps to enumerate without risk of leaving something out.)


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 12, 2012)

Install emulators/virtualbox-ose.  Install FreeBSD and other operating systems as guests, have no problem with disk partitions, power saving, or hardware support, and be able to run them all at the same time.


----------



## absente (Mar 14, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You cannot install FreeBSD in a logical partition. It _must_ be a primary partition.



You are right. I think I found the solution, thanks~


----------

